# How to tell if a bale is moldy



## ja_cain (Dec 9, 2019)

Was wondering if there is a non invasive way to probe a bale for mold? Would using a long temperature probe work? I was thinking the internal temp might be elevated if there was significant mold from the motabilization of the sugars starches. Thanks in advance for any help!

Justin


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Justin

I think bale temp. would depend on how many days,weeks or months bale has been made & type of storage. I think although no totally non invasive one could utilize a hay core sampler AKA probe to take a sample from 1 or more bales for a visual inspection or lab analysis of hay sample. Moldy hay has a distinctive odor.


----------



## ja_cain (Dec 9, 2019)

Tx Jim said:


> Justin
> I think bale temp. would depend on how many days,weeks or months bale has been made & type of storage. I think although no totally non invasive one could utilize a hay core sampler AKA probe to take a sample from 1 or more bales for a visual inspection or lab analysis of hay sample. Moldy hay has a distinctive odor.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Light mold and some light caramelization. Probably just a point or two too high in moisture when baled.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ja_cain (Dec 9, 2019)

Vol said:


> Light mold and some caramelization.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Thanks Mike. Would you feed that to sheep? I am just pulling flakes off and putting it on the ground instead of in the feeder. Going to get a plastic pallet at the garage to lay the flakes on.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

ja_cain said:


> Thanks Mike. Would you feed that to sheep? I am just pulling flakes off and putting it on the ground instead of in the feeder. Going to get a plastic pallet at the garage to lay the flakes on.


I Wouldn't feed it to anything PG


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't think it would hurt sheep at all. The worst thing about mold is the dust spores that fly with heavy mold and then are breathed into the lungs by the stock. Usually if you see the white dust flying readily, that means it has mycotoxins. Not all mold has mycotoxins and I am pretty sure yours does not.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I agree with others that white mold is present in your hay. Although not ideal I think one can feed hay with white mold to ruminants such as sheep or cows. Hay with black mold is another story that I wouldn't feed to anything.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

You can't tell whether mold is producing mycotoxins by visual observation, and color isn't a good indicator. In a previous life we worked on a mycotoxin rapid test for molds and it's impossible to visually distinguish molds that are and aren't producing mycotoxins.

Like you've probably figured out you can't tell by temperature in a lot of cases either.

For me personally, mold bales are distinguishable because they smell moldy and they feel really dense and packed together in spots that are moldy. Almost like the hay is 'hard'.

Yeah, you'd probably be ok if they ate it, but if you have the option to set those flakes aside and not feed them at all that's the safer policy. When I did my clinical rotation through ISU Vet Med D Lab we did see some forage-related ruminant colics and abortions.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

1st thing protect your lungs. When I was a young fellow and didn't know any better way back when I was sick more than once working around moldy hay or moldy green. As far as the hay for the sheep If you can safely inspect the bail. And you see a little Gray or white mold Between the stems And maybe a little heating amongst or within the stems By light carmalization,.. That is Hey that animals can tolerate if they are offered something along with it that is sound and not moldy. But if you have Hey that is moldy and kind of rotten and the stems are rotten in the leaves are rotten. I would not feed that type of hay If you need if you do not understand it you need to be careful,


----------

